# DIY SHOCK REPLACEMENT



## cxcal (Oct 27, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience with replacing the shocks/struts on a '99 Altima?

How do you get to the shocks in the rear?


What is a good brand to buy?

Thanks.


----------



## desertaxguy (Nov 6, 2006)

I do my own struts and its very easy if you get the right tools.
You need a BIG strut compressor, or some shop that will put them together for you.
I bought 1 hydraulic compressor that wouldnt compress enough to take off the top nut!
I returned it and got a compressor on a stand for $120. I use it on all my cars with struts.
I have 2 Altimas, and a Chrysler with struts. Dont scrimp on your strut compressors. You'll be sorry. Dont even try the stupid little screw type compressors- I almost broke my arm on that one!
Second, to take off the rear struts you have to take out the back seat. Its not too hard. But its a little time consuming and if you worry about putting the screws all back in the same place it will take a while to take it out and put it back in. The struts themselves are the easiest part of the removal and replacement. Dont scrimp on parts!
Buy some nice high line struts like KYB, or Tokico and you'll be very happy.
While you have your back seat and package shelf out to do the rear struts- its a good time to replace those rear speakers that are worn out and sound like crap.
My 94 Altima with 310,000 miles really rocks the dips and bad roads out in the desert!
Riding KYB


----------



## cxcal (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for the information...

Do you what is a aftermarket good rack & pinion to get for a 99 Altima? I may as well do that while I'm doing the struts.


Thanks.


----------



## jmacho (Aug 20, 2004)

When replacing the font struts it is very important that before releasing the spring tension that the strut body is aligned properly with the top plate that holds the spring. The 3 bolts on the plate top will only fit in the wheelwell one way and once the spring is released you cannot make any adjustments. Remember the front struts have an offset so any misalignment can cause problems


----------

